# HGH during pct ?



## akwild1

hey guys i got hcg , nolva and climid for pct... the standard... i have a chance to score about 6 months worth the high right now, and i was curious would it mess up my pct if i were using hgh, before/during  and after PCT?


----------



## Uncle manny

No it wouldn't. It takes a few months to really kick in anyways. 6 months would be a decent run. But I wouldn't run hcg during pct. either blast before pct or take on cycle.


----------



## akwild1

Ya I was going to blast HCG for two weeks after last tri blend injection than start clomid an nolva - still not certain how much HCG to use though. A lot of info out here but it all varies so much.


----------



## gymrat827

no.

but to make pct anabolic you'd need rea LR3, slin, etc, etc.....like a GH cycle.  

staying on 3-5iu ED for 5 months + is the better route.


----------



## gh0st

I would start the HGH mid cycle , then stay on thru PCT and post PCT.....a min of 6-9 months!


----------



## cameronc

I would start it as soon as possible sense it would take a while to really kick in anyway. I started feeling the g at about 1-2 months in, hands numb and arms numb. But to really see the best effects i would recommend at least 6  months. Make sure you are getting quality g. There was a huge difference in progress when i actually got decent stuff. I have been running 5-10 ius a day for about 5 months now and see very little as far as losing gains when i get off of cycle


----------



## gymrat827

cameronc said:


> I would start it as soon as possible sense it would take a while to really kick in anyway. I started feeling the g at about 1-2 months in, hands numb and arms numb. But to really see the best effects i would recommend at least 6  months. Make sure you are getting quality g. There was a huge difference in progress when i actually got decent stuff. I have been running 5-10 ius a day for about 5 months now and see very little as far as losing gains when i get off of cycle



5-10iu a day has to be $$$


----------



## Bro Bundy

I used gh during a pct once..It makes the pct time easier for sure


----------



## gymrat827

Bro Bundy said:


> I used gh during a pct once..It makes the pct time easier for sure



It does, but the cost of the cycle is 1/5 of the GH.


----------



## Bro Bundy

gymrat827 said:


> It does, but the cost of the cycle is 1/5 of the GH.



the money is why I stopped..I would love to try some seros out


----------

